# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Άσπρες πάπιες.

## astroduckalien

Γειας σας ,
πολυ καλη δουλεια εχετε κανει στο site σας.
πριν μερικες μερες αγορασα απο εναν εμπορο που πηγαινει απο χωρια σε χωρια και πουλαει παπακια ,χηνακια,κοτοπουλα, φασιανους, γαλακια κλπ.

τον ρωτησα απο παπακια τι εχει, και μου ειπε πως εχει πρασινοκεφαλα (35 ευρω το ζευγαρι) και κανονικα κιτρινα παπακια (που θα γινουν ασπρα,οπως στη φωτογραφια) (25 ευρω το ζευγαρι).

ξερετε να μου πειτε τι ρατσα ειναι αυτα τα ''κανονικα'' κιτρινα παπακια που μου ειπε ;;;
εψαξα και βρηκα οτι ασπρες παπιες ειναι οι Pekin Ducks η μπορει να υπαρχουν και ασπρες mallard..και εχω μπερδευτει....

----------


## astroduckalien

Γραφω ξανα,ως απαντηση διοτι δεν εμφανιζει ολο το μυνημα,.
ειχε πρασινοκεφαλα παπια (ηταν κιτρινομαυρα παπκια) και ''κανονικα'' (οπως μου ειπε) απρα παπια (ηταν κιτρινα παπακια) .
θα ηθελα να μαθω τι ρατσα ειναι αυτες οι ασπρες παπιες  ;;;;;

----------

